# Frill Neck Enclosure



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jan 29, 2015)

Refurbished Northern Territory Frill Neck Enclosure...

My Male CK & Female Ruby Rose with Red frill...


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nicely done, I'm sure they will enjoy themselves in there.


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got a Frilly and your design looks awsome. It give me some great ideas. Is that a serpens 200 from reptile one?
Did you get the back wall made up or did it come with the vivarium.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jan 30, 2015)

PistolPython said:


> I just got a Frilly and your design looks awsome. It give me some great ideas. Is that a serpens 200 from reptile one?
> Did you get the back wall made up or did it come with the vivarium.


Frillies are so awesome & have personality plus... Yes that's a Serpens 200... I had the background custom made by newellistic reptile displays here in Brisbane... Its 900mm long x 900mm wide x 1200mm high... 2 x 125 watt MVB's to provide to basking spots so each frillie gets adequate UV & heat


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I had a look at the newellistic web site and they are very well priced and they look fantastic. Definitely look into a back ground when i get another set up.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 1, 2015)

PistolPython said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a look at the newellistic web site and they are very well priced and they look fantastic. Definitely look into a back ground when i get another set up.


He does a fantastic job... Well worth it


----------



## reptalica (Feb 4, 2015)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Frillies are so awesome & have personality plus... Yes that's a Serpens 200... I had the background custom made by newellistic reptile displays here in Brisbane... Its 900mm long x 900mm wide x 1200mm high... 2 x 125 watt MVB's to provide to basking spots so each frillie gets adequate UV & heat



Which brand MVB's do you use mate?

I only run MVB's with my Central Netted colony.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 4, 2015)

reptalica said:


> Which brand MVB's do you use mate?
> 
> I only run MVB's with my Central Netted colony.


Hi Mate, I use 2 x 125 watt exo Terra MVB's in this frilly enclosure & also 1 x 125 watt exo terra MVB in my bearded dragon enclosure also... Getting good basking temps....


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work. These are the next best thing to MVB's. Externally ballasted, so last longer, though they need to for the price...I won't be switching back, though.


----------

